# Greetings from tkdkid998



## tkdkid998 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi, im nicole and im a 1st dan black belt in progress for testing for 2nd dan. i do moo sul kwan taekwondo and i have for the past 7 years. I just thought i would drop in and say hi to anyone who wanted to chat about taekwondo.
thx!
=]


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Nicole!  Plenty of TKD practioners here; hope you enjoy your time on the forum.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 14, 2006)

_Moderator note:  split from another user's intro thread._


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello and welcome are you ITF or WTF and are youa tournament player?
Terry


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome Nicole and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Kreth (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Nicole.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome Nicole to MT 

Enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## Gemini (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Nicole!  We can chat about Taekwondo to your heart's content!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting! :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Nicole  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!


----------



## stickarts (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard.  Enjoy the site.


----------



## matt.m (Jun 15, 2006)

I am also a Moo Sul Kwan tae kwon do practitioner,as well as hapkido from the St. Louis school.  Although, I am no where near dan ranking.  It is awesome to see another Moo Sul Kwan breathern on the site.

:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting, Nicole!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Nicole!


----------



## mjd (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome, chat away


----------



## pstarr (Jun 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT! :yinyang:


----------

